# Concealed carry?



## DarkCharisma (Oct 25, 2007)

I know this has probably been asked a million times, but I don't really have the time to spend searching. I need a carry gun and I love the way the USP feels when I hold, aim, and fire it. It feels more natural than any gun I've ever fired. When I first tried it out 3 years ago I picked it up and put every round within a few inches of each other at 40 feet. But, I don't want to get one if it's a bad carry weapon. Does anyone carry the USP compact, and if so how do you like carrying it?


----------



## DarkCharisma (Oct 25, 2007)

To add to this, where's the best place to carry so I have access to it whether I'm standing or sitting or in my car? I'm a lanky-framed person at 6'2 155lbs.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

There's certainly nothing wrong with a USPc for carry, if you shoot it well. It's totally reliable and very robust.

Carry position really varies from person to person. Forum member Old Padawan prefers his pistol in the appendix position, which is comfortable for him and offers very fast access. I find that position one of abject torture and carry my pistol behind my strong hip, which may be very slightly slower to draw. I can access the gun from sitting without much difficulty; in the car I just rock forward a little to draw. Many other people like crossdraws and shoulder holsters for seated draws, and I won't argue with them if that position works best for their body type.

You'll probably need to experiment to see what works best for your gun, your body, your car, and your overall personal situation.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Consider a paddle holster. It alows you to switch from strong side to crossdraw (while driving) with little hassle. Here's a nice one. http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=147&GunID=63 
P.S. I don't work for this company. lol


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

drummin man 627 said:


> Consider a paddle holster. It alows you to switch from strong side to crossdraw (while driving) with little hassle. Here's a nice one. http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=147&GunID=63
> P.S. I don't work for this company. lol


Heh heh, I DO work for that company. But I will still warn you that paddle holsters, while very convenient, are also the least concealable of belt-mounted holsters. They work well for quick on-and-off and various positions, but are harder to hide than other belt holsters. As with everything else, it's a compromise.


----------



## Edward Nigma (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello. The USP compact is perfect for carry for me. The only other compact pistol I know of that's only 6.85 inches long is the Glock 19. I'm sure there are others, but the others I've looked at that are considered compact are all at least 7 inches long. In the various methods I use for carry every day, that extra fraction of an inch makes all the difference. Plus, I prefer that my pistol has a safety and is lightweight. The USP compact is perfect for me. For my money I cannot buy a better weapon more suited for me, and the HK is worth every penny. I also find my compact (9mm) to be absolutely accurate.

I use various methods to carry it. I have a Kramer minimal fits all/tuckable holster for belt carry, a Maxpedition Versapak Fat Boy for a bag-style carry, a Tommy's Gun Pack, and in the wintertime I looked around until I found a parka with a deep horizontal pocket over the chest, and I place it there and zip the pocket closed when it's very cold out. That enables me to quickly access it while walking down the street without having to unzip the coat to get to a belt holster if I ever need it. 
And, nobody around ever second glances the Gun Pack or the Versapak when I use them to carry. The USP compact is perfect for all of these methods.


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

I carry an HK USP Compact 45 quite often. If you're on a budget go with the High Noon "Mr. Softy" (an IWB holster) and a Fobus paddle holster. You can get both of them for about sixty bucks total. You should be good to go. As for carrying the USP Compact, it's a bit bulky, but not heavy, so if you dress around it it's not hard to conceal and won't pull your pants down.


----------



## Edward Nigma (Nov 19, 2007)

Pointblank, how close do the body do the Fobus paddle holsters hold the HK USPc? I'm thinking about getting one because sometimes I'd prefer to carry outside the waistband than inside. Is the USPc in a Fobus holster short enough to be concealed under a shirt with its tail worn out?

(minus raising hands in the air, etc)


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

They aren't bad if you wear a belt that is wide and sturdy enough. The belt is the key. I buy my belts from holster makers. They should be about 1.25" and thick enough for support. Of course it means you need pants with loops that large also. So it goes.


----------

